# Pioneer speakers on cruze eco?



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a quick question. Do the cruze eco's come with pioneer speakers from the factory? if not which models do?


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

$495 option on the Eco. I have them, and am overall pleased with the sound. It does seem to be a little more bass heavy than I'd like, but in general I'm still tinkering around with everything since it's less than a week old.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

if i remember right the stock speakers are 16 bucks at gmpartsdirect and 19 bucks for the "upgraded"
but they want 56 bucks for the "Inst pnl speaker " dash center speaker hahahah
Description Year MSRP Price Your Price
W/o premium audio Either Side 
2011	$28.11	$16.66
Description Year MSRP Price Your Price
W/premium audio Either Side 
2011	$37.84	$19.68


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone else disappointed at the fact that the rear deck has the "subs" and the doors have the highs? when someone sits in the back seat, any highs are muffled by the passangers legs blocking the speakers.


----------

